# Mac OSX



## MRXYZ (24. Juni 2011)

Hi
ich wollt mal fragen ob ich auf meinem PC Mac OSX installieren kann
und ob man ein spezielle Hardware brauch?


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juni 2011)

Das geht mehr oder weniger mit "Hackintosh" -> Google FTW, aber keine Garantie auf Erfolg!!
Apple erlaubt es nicht, es ist illegal.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## DAEF13 (24. Juni 2011)

Offiziell geht es nicht.
Es ist gegen die von Apple gestellten Lizenzvereinbarungen, da nur ein Betrieb auf einem Mac vorgesehen ist.
Möglich ist es aber trotzdem.

Frag einfach mal Google z.B. nach "Mac on PC" o.ä.; hier im Forum sind solche Anleitungen verboten

Edit19:26: 
@faceless: Verdammt


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juni 2011)

Muhaha... Bin knapp schneller! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## MRXYZ (24. Juni 2011)

achso schade dann muss ich mir nen mac kaufen
aber es gibt doch diese retail versionen oder nicht
also das man mac osx auf fast jedem pc instalieren kann?
hab ich das falsch verstanden


----------



## DAEF13 (24. Juni 2011)

Du kannst OSX zwar als DVD kaufen (aber nur bis Snow Leopard, Lion gibt es nur im Mac App Store als Download), aber es wird erkennen, dass es nicht in einem Mac eingelegt wurde.
Eine OSX-DVD bzw. ein "Backup" einer solchen wird aber sowieso zur installation auf einem PC benötigt.
Aber wie gesagt, Anleitungen gibt es viele - hier aber nicht!


----------



## MRXYZ (24. Juni 2011)

also brauch ich nur eine anleitung und dann geht es?


----------



## bingo88 (24. Juni 2011)

AFAIK läuft das auch nicht mit jeder Hardware, da es für Mac z. B. keine separaten Treiber gibt.


----------



## Infin1ty (24. Juni 2011)

Hier wird eh gleich zu sein...

Bevor du sowas fragst: Google ist dein Freund

Wenn du dann nichts findest, Thread aufmachen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juni 2011)

MRXYZ schrieb:


> also brauch ich nur eine anleitung und dann geht es?


 Keine Garantie, vorallem nicht von mir!!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## norse (25. Juni 2011)

Das ganze wird recht kompliziert wenn due s ordentlich laufen haben willst! Brauchst aktuelle Hardware, passende Bootcd*s damit er die CD überhaupt erkennt  UEFI emulator, dann müsste der Kernel noch an deine HW angepasst werden, etc... kompliziert aber ist möglich!
Wenn du nur ein wenig rummspielne willst, Office, Internet dann ist das ok! Aber für professionelle Anwendungen kauf dir gleich nen Mac oder nutz Windows! Mac aufn PC läuft nicht so sauber und schön.
Kannst ja aufn Marktplatz hier guckn, da verkauft einer sein Macbook Pro für knapp 500€! Das ist ein super preis für die Ausstattung und Qualität !

Ansonsten halt wie hier bereits erwähnt, google nutzen! Iboot bzw. iboot legacy sind stichwörter damit das ganze überhaupt von statten gehen kann. Funzt auch nciht mit jeder aktuellen hardware! Habe hier 3 halbwegs aktuelle rechner und auf einem bekomm ichs zum laufen, auf den andren 2 gehts einfach nicht. Nichteinmal die Installation funktioniert.


----------



## MRXYZ (26. Juni 2011)

aha dann kauf ich mir lieber gleich nen Mac damit es reibungslos läuft.


----------



## Klutten (26. Juni 2011)

Wie hier ja bereits treffend erkannt wurd, handelt es sich bei einem solchen Thema um eines, welches nicht mit unseren Forenregeln vereinbar ist.


----------

